# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Розыгрыши для гостей и прочие розыгрыши...

## Volodя

Ув. Форумчане ! Вот уже не первый раз сталкиваюсь с поблемой розыгрышей...на форуме есть разные сообщения , но хотелось бы чтоб была для этого тема...
Пожалуйста, если у кого что есть, пожалуйста, впишитесь...
Спасибо !

----------


## Volodя

> А можно 2 карандаша на концах длинного шнура, а ровно посредине привязан приз, например, ключ от машины! Кто первый домотал - тот и кайфовый! А када спросят, а что за ключ, от какой машины? Отвечаем: Да хрен ее знает, но ключ уж больно красивый, и он - ВАШ!!!


Классный розыгрыш !!!

----------


## Рустэм

Я бы посоветовал "Чёрный ящик" в него можно положить всё что угодно и задать каверзный вопрос с подвохом ,давольно интересно проходит ,нераз меня выручал когда незнал чем зажечь публику

----------


## KAlinchik

*Рустэм*,
 можно єлементарные примеры в студию?

----------


## TAPER

Про чёрный ящик поподробней если можно.СПАСИБО

----------


## Саня Кэп

Мы проволим з варианта "чёрного ящика":
1. В небольшой мешок помещаем мягкую игрушку - зверушку, гости по очереди не глядя щупают содержимое, после ведущий опрашивает всех "что же там лежит", чем смешнее зверь. особенно его форма, тем интереснее.
2. В коробку помещаете любую денежную купюру (не больше ста рублей) и спрашиваете присутствующих, на что они готовы ради содержимого (денег), такое начинается, каково же разочарование победителя...
3. В ящик помещаете предмет, участники задают вопрсы, а вы отвечаете только "да" или "нет", или делаете небольшой намёк, например, "здесь находится то, что связано с нновым годом" (мандарин).

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> 3. В ящик помещаете предмет, участники задают вопрсы, а вы отвечаете только "да" или "нет", или делаете небольшой намёк, например, "здесь находится то, что связано с нновым годом" (мандарин).


или же гости задают наводящие вопросы... а это резиновое - о да резиновое.. оно щас молодым в принципе ненадно но когда у них будут дети... и чем больше детей тем больше им этого нада будет...

----------


## Мэри Эл

Розыгрыш. а может нет ,не знаю. но напишу: 
1. ведущий задает вопрос:Кто может перешагнуть через 10 рублей , тот получит (говорите самый хороший приз),но если этого не сделаете то ...и говорит пожелание, вызываются желающие. ведущий достает из кармана 2 купюры по 5 рублей и раскладывает их на любое расстояние.
2. ведущий: кто сможет пройти через горный ручеек не промочив ноги(т.е.надо перешагнуть через бутылки водки- их выставляется несколько 2-3 штуки, участница (именно желательно женщина и в юбке) делает это легко с открытыми глазами,потом ей предлагают сделать тоже самое ,но с закрыттыми глазами, она начинает шествие с закрытыми глазами , ведущий ей помогает : "выше ногу, пошире шаг..."(бутылки уже убрали) но фокус в том ,что как только она прошла как бы первую бутылку на пол ложится мужчина (желательно худенький)вверх лицом. и когда она, пройдя и чувствую ,что не сбила - снимает повязку - видит ,что проходила над лежащим мужчиной ( улыбок много)
3. ведущий просит одного из гостей (можно и нескольким дать задание конкретное : покажите как вы заводите машину) приглашает его с показом к гостям, но пока этот гость готовился, ведущий объясняет,что сейчас им покажут как надо правильно ходить в туалет (например).прикол в том,что гость показывает одно, а гости другие думают про другое .

может кому нибудь пригодится :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> ( улыбок много)


особенно широкая улыбка у разыгранной девушки!:mad:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> особенно широкая улыбка у разыгранной девушки!


Да уж....
Про девушек и туалет, ну только для очень тесных, спецефичных и узких компаний.
Кстати вспомнила, на одной свадьбе видела у молоденькой ведущей. Вызвала людей, поставила их на корточки, велела изобразить глупые лица, вывалить как можно дальше язык - и объявила ... перед вами компания борзых собак. Я дар речи потеряла. А вышли ещё такие взрослые крупные тётеньки. Они так потом возмущались, кричали, что это неуважение. Так что думать надо головой, где и что ты проводишь.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> особенно широкая улыбка у разыгранной девушки!:mad:


ну после таких комментариев не мудрено что люди уходят в Геологи, думаю больше не буду мешать профессионалам блистать своими талантами
 к сожалению не могу удалить свой пост (может модератор поможет)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Эля, ну ты даёшь! Понимаешь, здесь каждый вправе выссказать своё мнение и не у всех оно одинаковое. Какие тут могут быть обиды? Неужели ты на свадьбе сделаешь  подобное? Только в узком кругу. Какой-то, значит, народ у нас тут подобрался, что не любит пошлятину. Даже тема соответствующая есть, Конкурсы, которые не следует проводить. А насчёт геологов, да ты и так целый год почти в них была. Каждый выбирает то, что ему ближе. Все тебя приветливо встретили, а ты даже не ответила на некоторые вопросы. Есть пословица, на сердитыз воду возят. 
Не думаю. что кто-то заплачет.

----------


## optimistka17

> ну после таких комментариев не мудрено что люди уходят в Геологи


 Ты надеешься, что мы все сейчас дружно начнем уговаривать,-Вернись, я все прощу....? Вольному-воля... Если тебя столько времени все устраивало на Форуме, нравилось брать, не особо пытаясь выложить свое, а сейчас что-то перестало устраивать,-то знай,-что это Твое решение!

----------


## Мэри Эл

не хочу захломлять тему флудом, но практически зарегистрировавшись не заглядывала на форум, даже нашла другой сайт для фонограмм, так как я писала -я не тамада- просто Очень редко провожу как ведущая и в кое то веки обратилась с вопросом и сразу указали где надо отметиться, потом смайлы кривые всталяют. да я проводила подобный конкурс на свадьбе и девушка не обиделась так как через секунду ей объяснили смысл произошедшего, про туалет тоже было но в узкой компании, я писала смысл, а не набор слов( кстати там было написано "например") я к сожалению очень мнительный человек и не хочу чтобы мне тыкали на мою не компетентность.

----------


## optimistka17

У Ильича есть коронное выражение,-Умные люди не обижаются, а понимают друг друга... Очень мне эта фраза нравится... так что и ты, дорогая, не пори горячку и не превращайся по пустякам в обиженного ребенка.
 А замечания здесь делают практически всем...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мэри Эл*,
 Эля! На что ты обиделась?:eek:На то, что я высказала свое мнение?!:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А замечания здесь делают практически всем...


Изамечения делают, и обиды бывают по серьезным и не серьезным поводам. И достается всем и именитым ведущим и новичкам... и не потому что сдесь все такие противные собрались, а потому что интернетное общение при помощи букв и смайликов очень очень сложное... сама надеюсь научиться понимать без обид высказывания разные и изъясняться, никого не обижая - но не всегда получается!
Поэтому Эля, не обижайся! Если не согласна - спорь, отстаивай свою точку зрения, не переходя на личности, а по предмету спора, в общем - расслабься :Aga: !

----------


## LILY2709

Ребята- как говаривал кот Леопольд- давайте жить дружно!!! Вот почитайте розыгрыш который я провожу.. Он подходит для любой компании... Говорите гостям что вы просто уверены что в этом зале собрались только настоящие мужчины и они докажут это не задумываясь , ведь на то они и мужчины. Приглашаете всех мужчин у кого в наличии имеется 10 рублевая купюра (от кредитоспособности   гостей можете стоимость повысить). Выстраиваете мужчин в линеечку, каждый сою купюру кладет себе на ладонь. И вы  что все деньги возьмет тот , кто с ладони дальше купюру сдует..  Вообщем все дуют...  Деньги получает тот  у кого денежка улетела дальше... А остальным вы говорите.... извините мол... денежки вы свои продули.. Выигрыш в зависимости от ситуации может остаться у  выигравшего или быть подарен молодоженам или даме сердца на карманные расходы....

----------


## Сильва

Из интернета. Подходит больше для домашних праздников, или для очень сплочённых компаний.

* Cюрприз для мужчины**с крепкими нервами*.
 Чтобы осуществить задуманное, потребуются двое бодрых мужчин и одна дама, желательно мужу не знакомая. Эти персонажи, опять-таки к приходу вашего супруга, должны переставить мебель в прихожей, а то, что переставить нельзя, занавесить чем-нибудь симпатичным. Помещение, как вы понимаете, узнать при этом трудно. И когда ваш возлюбленный, скрипя и охая под тяжестью елки, ввалится в переднюю и начнет удивленно осматриваться, встретить его должна именно незнакомая девушка, одетая в вечернее платье. На резонный вопрос мужа,
кто она такая, она должна весело и непринужденно сказать, что она хозяйка квартиры. Удивление мужа, ручаемся, будет расти. Главное - не доводить до точки кипения и в нужный момент вывалиться всем вместе ему навстречу и чтобы впереди выступали вы с подносом, на котором аккуратно расставлены фужеры с шампанским. И всем вместе громко вскричать: "С Но-о-вым го-о-дом!" Бодрит такой сюрприз невероятно.
*
Розыгрыш для умных*

Предложите гостям загадать число от 2 до 10; умножить его на 9; сложить цифры, составляющие полученное двузначное число; отнять 4 (здесь всегда получается 5, но это не конец). Попросите выбрать в алфавите букву, соответствующую полученному числу (получается «Д»).
Далее нужно вспомнить страну на эту букву (прикол начинается здесь так как приблизительно 95% загадывают Данию) и, наконец, животного на третью букву из названия страны (большинство загадывают носорога); далее, сделав умное лицо и выдержав паузу, надо сказать: «В Дании носороги не водятся». 

*А вот и мы*

Попросите человека сесть на пол на корточки (на ступеньки, на коврик — как можно ближе к полу). Рядом с ним кладете зажигалку (любой предмет, умещающийся на ладони) и объясняете, что вы сейчас отвернетесь, а он должен закрыть всей ладонью этот предмет, а вторую ладонь точно так же положить рядом. Когда вы повернетесь, то отгадаете, под какой ладонью лежит предмет. Делать это лучше в разгар вечеринки.
Вы отворачиваетесь, человек становится в позу. Тем временем вы подходите, гладите его по голове и ласково так произносите: «А вот и мы с Шариком».

----------

Елена33в (25.06.2018)

----------


## Сильва

*Розыгрыш "Философский тест"*

Проводится тест, отвечают на один вопрос: "Что общего между арбузом и бесконечностью?" Все придумывают сногсшибательные ответы, а Вы объявляете: "Это был тест на шизофрению. Между арбузом и бесконечностью ничего общего нет. кто нашёл какие-либо общме черты - обращайтесь к дежурному врачу на предмет обследования и лечения!"

*Розыгрыш "Змей в чайнике"*

Ведуший объявляет, что сейчас будет вызывать змея из простого чайника, "колдует" над чайником, но змей не появляется. Тогда говорит, что змей не хочет просто так выходить, он желает, чтобы 5 человек станцевали для него любой танец. Находятся желающие, танцуют. Опять ведущий ломается над чайником, змей теперь хочет, чтобы ему спели, потом - попрыгали, похрюкали и т.п. В конце ведущий объявляет, что змей сегодня не покажется, но не страшно, потому что для зрителей было шоу "5 дрессированных обезьянок", показывая на 5 игроков.

*С Новым годом!*

Поставьте небольшую коробку без дна на шкаф (или другое место выше человеческого роста). Снаружи наклейте яркую надпись - например: диски с порнофильмами, досье на сотрудников и т.п. и заполните коробку конфетти. Разыгрываемый взодит, видит коробку, и, естественно, снимает её со шкафа (особенно, когда никого не видно). Ура, салют!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Сильва*,
 жестковато...так можно и без работы остаться...

----------


## Yuli4ka

> 3. В ящик помещаете предмет, участники задают вопрсы, а вы отвечаете только "да" или "нет", или делаете небольшой намёк, например, "здесь находится то, что связано с нновым годом" (мандарин).


Делала. Отлично!! особенно, когда. например, есть один приз, а желающих получить - много. Вот и говоришь, кто угадает, тот и заберет. А Ведущий отвечает только "да" и "нет"

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Мэри Эл*!!!

*Не обижайся и не уходи в подполье!!!*

Я проводила розыгрыш, где подкладывали мужика лицом вверх!! Согласна. что он не везде пойдет. и известный он очень.

Но я делала в тесных, дружных, молодежных компаниях и на сельской свадьбе, у своих друзей. НОРМАЛЬНО!!!

----------


## Сильва

> жестковато...так можно и без работы остаться...


 :Aga: :smile: Согласна! Только дома проводить, но в инете размещают...

----------


## Зимняя вишня

извините за банальность! ну вы, блин, даете!!!kuku

----------


## KAlinchik

> извините за банальность! ну вы, блин, даете!!!


єто Вы о чем?!:eek:

----------


## Volodя

> жестковато...так можно и без работы остаться...


вовсе нет , иногда это уместно.

----------


## Уралочка

РОЗЫГРЫШ С ЖЕНИХОМ!!!
Всё обговаривается заранее конечно, но стараюсь, чтобы никто, кроме жениха и невесты не знал об этам. Иногда и сам жених не вкурсе. В общем так....
прошу выйти жениха в центр зала и спрашиваю гостей:
как вы думаете, Сергей настоящим мужем будет, хорошим?(ну конечно же скажут да!) У него любящее сердце? Золотые руки? и широкая спина, за которую бы Мария могла бы спрятаться? ДА!!!!!
Вот и проверим так ли это. Прошу снять пиджачок.
Достаю ножницы незаметно и вырезаю дыру в области сердца(на месте сердце?)
Потом, пока все охают, режу в области рук и спину(всё комментируется) ВСЕ В ШОКЕ!!!
Но говорю, чтобы не волновались гости, ведь у нас есть волшебный пиджак! Который можно надеть и ничего не видно!!!
ШОК У ЛЮДЕЙ - ТОЧНО!!!
(если договорюсь. то....) А свидетель что так улыбается? и тебе родной достанется сейчас(режу галстук)
А когда спрашиваешь кому ещё что нибудь подправить - желающих нет)

а рубаха покупается такая же как оригинал. или похожая и жених в машине перед встречей переодевается.
потом, позже, переодевают рубахи. а некоторые приколисты долго ходят во рваной рубахе(которую из под пиджака не видно) забывают и гости в шоке - им кажется , что это не подстава.
РЕАКЦИЯ ГОСТЕЙ(ОСОБЕННО РОДИТЕЛЕЙ)  :Ok:

----------


## Медведик

А я тоже делаю розыгрыш жениха. 
Конкурс: жениху нужно узнать невесту по поцелую.
Приглашаю 4 девушек. Тихонько прошу придерживать фату и платье.
Говорю в микрофон - поцелуй первой девушки , 2, 3 и 4. (показываю куда нужно поцеовать: щёчка, лобик, носик, губы).
НО - все 4 раза выходит только невеста!!!!
Жених должен выбрать какая из четырёх девушек его)
И финал: какаямногообразная и многоликая невеста, повезло жениху!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Медведик*,
 я наоборот делаю такое с женихом

----------


## Уралочка

Есть игра цифра 3 , ТОЛЬКО СВАДЕБНАЯ, (наподобе - однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри....) и после этого конкурса тост третий за любовь. Очень прикольный, жених нервничает обычно. если надо, выложу. (только уезжаю работать в другой город. буду к четвергу) будут желающие - напишу текст обязательно по приезду.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> будут желающие - напишу текст обязательно по приезду


Я первая и думаю, что не последняя* желающая...*
 Буду ждать четверга...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Буду ждать четверга...


аналогично

----------


## Katjatja

> аналогично


присоединяюсь:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Мы на троих сообразли, *желающие* мы... И вот настал *четверг...*

----------


## Анюша

Может Уралочка это имела ввиду,  по-моему  взято с нашего форума....
Прозвучит сейчас наказ жениху, что среди вас.
Кто первым цифру «три» сумеет уловить, 
тот может и бутылочку схватить!
Итак, начнём…

 Сегодня свадьба – пир горой,
А скоро месяц – сласть, какой!
И ты, жених, бюджет храни,
Живите месяц тысячи на…10!

Всё достигается трудом,
И ночь меняй местами с днём:
Не сон смотри ты до зари,
А спать ложись с женою в…7!

Совет мой постарайтесь выполнять,
И результат вам не придется долго ждать:
Родителей скорее удиви
Первенцем килограммов этак в …5!

Гостей так много в этом зале,
Им третий тост нет силы ждать….
Ну, наконец, бутылочку вы взяли!
Пора уж за любовь бокал поднять!

А вы, друзья, что ж приз не взяли.
Когда была возможность взять?!

----------


## Уралочка

[QUOTE=Анюша;2191901]Может Уралочка это имела ввиду,  по-моему  взято с нашего форума

Извините,только приехала с заказа.
Всё верно, но не знала, что на форуме уже было это выложено.
Ну ничего, шуток и приколов предостаточно.Потихоньку буду выкладывать. Завтра пойду резать рубаху жениху(уже описывала), честно скажу - проходит очень даже удачно.

Ещё люблю после 3 тоста (за любовь) о любви поговорить.
То есть, - по какой воли молодые женятся. Они по очереди выбирают заранее заготовленные шарики в которых записочки лежат и лопают.
варианты записок:
по любви
мама велела
друзья посоветовали
родственники заставили   и т.д

----------


## LILY2709

Хочу предложить вам очень миленький розыгрыш...
 Заранее договариваетесь с 2-3 гостями о том что они должны сделать... Розыгрыш в следующем:  говорите что в наше время экстрасенсорными способностями не удивишь, но все таки вы постораетесь.Ставите 2 стула приглашаете подсадного гостя и говорите что сейчас вы будете делать пасы руками и этот человек сядет на тот стул на который гости укажут. ( подсодной в это время стоит спиной к гостям и не видит на какой стул указывают гости) Подсадной сядет правильно если вы заранее ему  обьясните фишку- Задача подсадного внимательно смотреть на руки... вы водите руками не совмещая их и только в конце сеанса заводите руку за руку и вот здесь если впереди правая рука то значит стул который рядом с подсадным, если левая то стул рядом с тамадой. Ну и соответственно если вы продемонстрируете эти способности не с одним гостем успех гарантирован.
Незнаю насколько понятно изложила... если что пишите...

----------

Аллник (01.10.2016)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Этот розыгрыш подходит как для одного человека, так и для огромной аудитории. 
Бывает на него иногда попадаются даже слишком начитанные клиенты. 
Проверял этот вариант, эффект СУПЕР!!!!
Чтоб не загружать фото и видео по новой, пишу ссылки. 
Все фото и описания розыгрыша для геологов смотрите здесь:
http://www.tyworld.org/forum/viewforum.php
видео для геологов смотреть здесь: http://www.video.tyworld.org/forum/viewforum.234.php
Успехов!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 не работает ссылка....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
а не для геологов нельзя смотреть?:wink:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня коллеги!!!
Не за горами 1-е апреля и это значит, что все, кто обладают хорошим чувством юмора и оптимизмом, не должны быть обделены нашим ТАМАДОВСКИМ вниманием.
Лично я каждый год минимум разыгрываю 1-3 человек.
Пока не знаю, что буду делать в этом году, но хочу поделиться розыгрышем, который использовал в прошлый год, да и не только. В качестве жертвы выбрал свою двоюродную сестру.
Чувство юмора у нее отличное и потом хохотали больше часа и я, и вся родня.
Днем 1-го апреля, звоню ей с мобильного телефона на домашний и на бурных эмоциях говорю: Нина (так её зовут), я тут около твоего дома стою у почты  (Почта на самом деле рядом с её и моим домами), ходил платить за телефон, поскользнулся, упал, разорвал брюки по шву, от попы до пяток и весь в грязи.
Мол, стою спиной к стене, чтоб трусы не видно было, до дома не дойти в таком виде, руки и одежда в грязи, домой звонил нет никого (хотя сам звонил из дома по мобильному).
Поэтому принеси иголку с ниткой и воды теплой с тряпкой, а то народ на меня косо смотрит и т.д. 
Сам расположился на лоджии с сигаретой и наблюдаю за зданием почты (она видна из моего окна) Минут через 10 вижу двоюродную сестру, после двух кругов вокруг почты с литровой банкой воды, мне идет звонок на мобильный, мол ты где и т.д. отвечаю, что я сегодня вообще из дома не выходил, но сейчас точно к ним в гости приду, возможно с бутылкой, что и сделал. Особенно мы с её семьей хохотали, когда рассказала, как она с банкой в руке и иголкой в другой зашла на почту и расспрашивала у старушек, про мужика с разорванными брюками, вход в здание я не видел из окна.
Вот так. Может кому и жестоко покажется, но в позапрошлом году трое друзей носили воду и иголки к магазину, а один к автобусной остановке.
Удачи всем!!!! А может создать отдельную тему: «Первоапрельские розыгрыши» и там всем писать???


P.S. На последней странице конкурсов опубликовал новый конкурс с шляпами и соломками, заходите на стр.171. Конкурс обалденный и провереный за три года!!!

----------


## skomorox

*KAlinchik*,
*tamada-yaroslavl*,



> не работает ссылка....


наверное, это и был такой прикол-розыгрыш для геологов?:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> наверное, это и был такой прикол-розыгрыш для геологов?


я как самый отьявленный геолог попалась!:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*KAlinchik*,



> я как самый отьявленный геолог попалась!


 :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> наверное, это и был такой прикол-розыгрыш для геологов?


:biggrin:Но ведь до 1 апреля далеко, нечестно!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Проводила такой розыгрыш на юбилее. 
Вызываю 4 мужчин, согласных пить водку, типа конкурс. Перед участниками 4 стопочки с прозрачной жидкостью, я говорю, в одной стопочке водка, в остальных вода, задача участника, которому попадется водка, выпить ее как воду, то есть чтобы зрители не догадались, у кого в стопке водка, после того как мужчины выпивают, зрители говорят свои версии, у кого вода а у кого водка, можно даже делать ставки. А в конце зрителям и участникам объявляется, что это был розыгрыш и у всех участников была в стопках водка, получилось очень смешно. Но я думаю его нужно проводить в тесной компании, где все друг друга знают, так смешнее получится, у меня была тесная компания.

----------


## Qvinta7

*Мэри Эл*,
Не обращайте внимание на этих цензоров. Они из разряда наблюдателей и ценителей. Как правило сами ничего не создают!!!

----------


## Andrewсик

> А я тоже делаю розыгрыш жениха. 
> Конкурс: жениху нужно узнать невесту по поцелую.
> Приглашаю 4 девушек. Тихонько прошу придерживать фату и платье.
> Говорю в микрофон - поцелуй первой девушки , 2, 3 и 4. (показываю куда нужно поцеовать: щёчка, лобик, носик, губы).
> НО - все 4 раза выходит только невеста!!!!
> Жених должен выбрать какая из четырёх девушек его)
> И финал: какаямногообразная и многоликая невеста, повезло жениху!


А я делаю так сначала с невестой, затем с женихом. Только невеста узнаёт жениха по носу или уху, а жених невесту по коленям.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Еще в начале 90-х годов сделал себе одну штуку, которую иногда использую на веселых компаниях. Взял плоский пластиковый пузырек из под кетчупа. Хорошенько вымыл внутри. В отверстие крышки, продел тонкую красную тесьму, подходящего диаметра и длиной около одного метра. С обеих сторон завязал узелки, чтобы не проваливалась внутрь и не вылетала до конца. Далее, отпускаешь тесьму в пузырек, закручиваешь крышку, снаружи только кусочек тесьмы с узелком. При резком надавливании на пузырек, тесьма вылетает и создается полное ощущение того, что вылетела струя кетчупа. Вот и все. Когда фотографируешь на природе свадьбу, часто бывает фуршет, с распитием шампанского и поеданием бутербродов. Вот тогда и наступает мой час. Когда предлагают поесть, я говорю, а у меня с собой есть бутерброды (беру парочку) и даже кетчуп. Стоя рядом с невестой, достаю пузырек и резко, кабы нечаянно выливаю струю «кетчупа» на платье. Крики, визг, шок, а потом дикий смех всех гостей и молодоженов. Настроение повышается мгновенно. Потом жених и гости просят такой «кетчуп» и «поливают» тех, кто не видел розыгрыша. Случаев потери сознания, не наблюдалось. На беременных и слабонервных не применять. На самой свадьбе иногда применяю в шутку при краже невесты, или даю как приз и резко нажимаю на пузырек. Желаю успехов, тем более скоро первое апреля, а там повод разыграть таким кетчупом кого угодно!!!

----------

vads (01.11.2021)

----------


## Буча

Вношу свою лепту в эту темку:
На свадьбу во время танцев спрашиваю у невесты хотела бы она чтоб жених свозил ее в свадебное путешествие вокруг света? Конечно, кто откажется. Я в образе цыганки говорю:" я тебе сейчас это устрою, я же даром обладаю, ну не совсем конечно даром, но обладаю". Приглашаю на середину зала женщину по имени Светлана (запоминаю во время даров) и объявляю, эту милую женщину не всегда звали Светлана Ивановна, когда то она была просто Света...Так вот, уважаемый Александр, бери милую на ручки и вокруг Светы поехали....
Еще на свадьбе, скапустой много вариаций, когда выходила цыганкой, делала так:
на нервеца гадала, по тому как жених сделает сала из этой капусточки, скажу кто первенец в этой семье будет (для этого нож доску, салатницу выдаю) он старается, режет, мнет, украшает, вином поливает, это уж как он сам, гости подбадривают. Я беру салатницу показываю всем гостям, отхожу в сторонку при этом говорю что поворожу над салатиком, перемешиваю его, прихожу и объявляю что в этом салатике 4 ниточки: красненькая, синенькая и 2 межусобой связанные красненькая и синенькая и предлага молодоженам взять вилочки и быстро найти одну из ниточек. Если красненькая-девочка, ну т. д. Они всегда попадаются на 2 между собой связанные ( это я сама придумала, потому как на 2 ниточки. некоторые догадывались что их разыгрывают).Они ищут, а потом я объявляю:"Уважаемые гости, рано им еще жениться, они детей в капусте ищут!". Иногда приходится несколько раз эти слова повторять, потому как очень увлеченно ищут. Когда все отсмеются, иногда еще загадку загадывала как итог: Я от дедушки ушел, я от бабушки ушел, это кто?"
На 1 апреля жила в Казакстане и с сыном (он придумал)разыграли всех своих знакомых. Там у нас было если у человека задолженность за переговоры, звонят предупреждают, наверное компьютер это делает, потму как голос как у робота.
Ну мы написали текс, я его репетировала, потом мы его записали в моем исполнении на магнитофон (сколько нахохотались показаписывали...)А потом набирали ноиер телефона и трубке приблизительно слышали: "Здравствуйте,вас беспокоит Казактелеком, у вас имеется задолженность за междугородние переговоры 2978тенге, просьба оплатить в трехдневный срок, в противном случае будет отключен телефон. Спасибо. До свидания ."
Потом выяснялось, кто то ходил на разборки, соседку правда пенсионерку чуть до инфаркта не довели. давление поднялось. Ну вот так...

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Иногда по ситуации (или  для физкультминутки) провожу такой розыгрыш:
Объявляю: Друзья ! администрация этого замечательного  заведения приготовила сюрприз! Под сидением одного из стульев, на которых вы сидите  заложен купон на бесплатное посещение этого  ресторана на 2 лица, или билеты на какой нибудь модный фильм в городе, или ещё что нибудь актуальное на этот момент....... Звучит  детская  песенка "Сюрприз, сюрприз"  Народ кидается под стулья, минуты 3-4 "ищут" После небольшой паузы, обращаюсь или к молодым , или к юбиляру, мол я вас поздравляю, свадьба или праздник сегодня пройдёт великолепно, потому что  у вас замечательные, весёлые, романтические гости, они до сих пор верят в сказки!  Смех обязателен, обид не было. Можно кстати после этого провести сказку. Ещё один розыгрыш, правда, мне кажется, я его где то здесь видела. Но подходит он для небольших компаний, я бы даже сказала интимных, и, конечно, не для свадеб: Сейчас проверим как муж досконально знает свою жену, свою подругу и т.д. Кладем на 2 стула девушку, в губу ей кладем конфетку, или какой нибудь фруктик. Видишь ,запомнил? А теперь завяжем муж. глаза и предлагаем без помощи рук, губами, взять из губ девушки сладость. Пока ему завязываем  глаза, девушку переворачиваем  наоборот, где была голова, там теперь ноги. Под эротичную музыку муж. "ищет" губами  сладость в ногах девушки. Люди рыдают от смеха!
Раньше проводила  следующий конкурс, люди при повторном заказе просили обязательно повторить. Но потом разорвался аттрибут, да и надоел, но может кому нибудь пригодиться! Вызываем свидетеля, или  кого нибудь муж. пола( уже когда дошел до кондиции) А слабо для своего друга и его молодой жены отжаться 30 раз( ско-ко хотите) Мужч. "Мне? Слабо? Да запросто." Вед. : Только будешь ты это делать с завязанными глазами. Пока ему завязываем глаза, курлычу, чтоб ручки не испачкал, постелим мы тебе коврик, и стелим девушку в бекини во весь его рост(нарисованную) с большими формами! И под музычку Секс-бомб он начинает отжиматься, он вовсю старается, а народ умирает! :Ok:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.10.2016)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Аппетитный стиральный порошок	


Реквизит: упаковка от популярного стирального порошка (Ariel, Tide, и т.д.), прозрачный полиэтиленовый пакет, ложки по количеству участников, сухое молоко, по желанию глазурный бисер для украшения выпечки и тортов голубого или синего цвета.

Подготовка розыграша
В пустую коробку от стирального порошка через срезанный угол засовывают полиэтиленовый пакет, после чего в него засыпают сухое молоко, и по желанию голубой глазурный бисер, имитирующий голубые кристаллики популярных порошков. Подготовленную таким образом коробку из под стирального порошка берут собой в какое-нибудь многолюдное место, например, в общественный транспорт.

Цель розыграша
Усевшись поудобнее, организатор достает из сумки "стиральный порошок" и ложку и начинает при всех его есть, делая вид, что еда ему очень нравится.

Если участвуют двое организаторов, тогда можно разыграть сценку, в которой один из них спрашивает второго пробовал ли он когда-либо стиральный порошок, на что другой отвечает отрицательно, после чего следует немедленная дегустация.

еще много здесь:wink:http://veselo.by/competitions/rozygrysh.html

----------

SVK1982 (23.11.2016)

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Прикол к гостям Гипноз						  Представьте себе, что  наша именинница –это огромный сверкающий всеми гранями бриллиант, его сияние слепит вам глаза, (закройте глаза).					 Вы хотите, чтобы  она принадлежала только вам и, чтобы завладеть ей, опускаетесь на колени( опускаются)										 Вы не хотите, чтобы остальные заметили ваши намеренья, поэтому протягиваете к ней нарочито расслабленную правую руку( выполняется)						 От напряжения вы слегка, как ребёнок, высунули язык( выполняется)			 Замереть! Всем открыть глаза и не двигаться!!!	Взяв под козырёк тут же объявляется:» Товарищ командир! Группа служебных собак для поиска пропавшей колбасы построена !

----------


## Коробиночка

Действительно, прикольный розыгрыш! Спасибо!

----------


## Таня Л

У меня как раз по теме и по погоде:biggrin: Розыгрыш на Новогодней вечеринке. Выношу красивую блестящую коробочку (бывает резную шкатулку) и объявляю, что этот конкурс для настоящих и, что самое главное, - щедрых мужчин. Внутри коробочки лежит украшение для самой нарядной на Новогоднем вечере, стартовая цена украшения столько-то. Естественно, все присутствующие дамы хотят быть самыми нарядными, а их кавалеры, дабы угодить своей прекрасной половине, - самыми щедрыми. Начинается аукцион, неплохие суммы давали за украшение для самой нарядной. Фишка в том, что когда победитель аукциона отдает деньги за украшение, под фанфары из коробочки достаю ёлочную мишуру, отдаю её "счастливому" обладателю и, выдержав небольшую паузу, говорю: "Действительно, вы доказали всем, что вы очень щедрый человек и настоящий мужчина. Как настоящему мужчине - вам приз!" После этих слов, возвращаю ему деньги. :biggrin:

----------


## MAGISTRA

> двигаться!!! Взяв под козырёк тут же объявляется:» Товарищ командир! Группа служебных собак для поиска пропавшей колбасы построена !


Этот розыгрыш выставлен не в том разделе.
Его место в "Конкурсах,которые НЕ стоит проводить"
Просто унижение людей, после проведения такого розыгрыша на юбилее ведущую саму как служебную собаку..и пусть ищет пропавшую колбасу

----------


## Eliana

> Этот розыгрыш выставлен не в том разделе.
> Его место в "Конкурсах,которые НЕ стоит проводить"
> Просто унижение людей, после проведения такого розыгрыша на юбилее ведущую саму как служебную собаку..и пусть ищет пропавшую колбасу
> __________________


 :Aga:

----------


## kiss9

> Группа служебных собак для поиска пропавшей колбасы построена !


А меня рассмешило! Конечно я такое для гостей не проведу, но для своих:biggrin: приколоть- почему бы и нет!

----------


## shoymama

> Прикол к гостям Гипноз						  Представьте себе, что  наша именинница –это огромный сверкающий всеми гранями бриллиант, его сияние слепит вам глаза, (закройте глаза).					 Вы хотите, чтобы  она принадлежала только вам и, чтобы завладеть ей, опускаетесь на колени( опускаются)										 Вы не хотите, чтобы остальные заметили ваши намеренья, поэтому протягиваете к ней нарочито расслабленную правую руку( выполняется)						 От напряжения вы слегка, как ребёнок, высунули язык( выполняется)			 Замереть! Всем открыть глаза и не двигаться!!!	Взяв под козырёк тут же объявляется:» Товарищ командир! Группа служебных собак для поиска пропавшей колбасы построена !


Желаю вам оказаться в шкуре этих людей. А потом можно обсудить ваши ощущения.
Или я опять очень резко?
Просто ведущий *без чувства такта* - это все равно что слепой водитель!

----------


## kiss9

> Прикол к гостям Гипноз


Девочки, давайте для начала спросим проводила ли Наталья этот розыгрыш, думаю, что нет! А прикол этот я где0то уже слышала- старенький, позабытый

----------


## Natashaku

Да-а-а. Прочитала почти все высказывания и розыгрыши. Согласна со многими. Поняла, что разыгрывать людей нужно только тех, у кого с чувством юмора порядок. А это могут быть только те, которых знаешь, тоесть близкие или друзья.

----------


## Zажигалка

На листочках текст:
" Прочитайте задания:
- сосчитать, сколько людей находится в зале и громко выкрикнуть число;
- подпрыгнуть 10 раз;
-пойти и обнять хорошего друга;
- промяукать три раза;
-проговорить вслух алфавит;
- закрыть глаза и повернуться на 360 градусов
Если вы внимательно прочитали задания сядьте на свое место и сидите тихо"

Листочки с текстом раздаются участникам. Им сообщается, что тот кто выполнит задание раньше всех получит приз. 
Розыгрыш в том, что нужно лишь прочитать задания , а потом молча сесть на свое место.

 А попадаются на этот розыгрыш многие.:biggrin:

----------


## Patrulya

> Розыгрыш для умных
> 
> Предложите гостям загадать число от 2 до 10; умножить его на 9; сложить цифры, составляющие полученное двузначное число; отнять 4 (здесь всегда получается 5, но это не конец). Попросите выбрать в алфавите букву, соответствующую полученному числу (получается «Д»).
> Далее нужно вспомнить страну на эту букву (прикол начинается здесь так как приблизительно 95% загадывают Данию) и, наконец, животного на третью букву из названия страны (большинство загадывают носорога); далее, сделав умное лицо и выдержав паузу, надо сказать: «В Дании носороги не водятся».


А работает ведь! ))))))

----------


## noroha

Да я тоже проверял, но многие говорят что это старо как мир, хотя для меня это новое.Вобщем кто не рискует тот............

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

> Листочки с текстом раздаются участникам. Им сообщается, что тот кто выполнит задание раньше всех получит приз.
> Розыгрыш в том, что нужно лишь прочитать задания , а потом молча сесть на свое место.


Такого же типа игра "Щелкунчик" Вызываю несколько человек. Ставлю их в ряд и говорю, что победитель получит вот эту бутылку Шампанского (ставлю в центр перед ними Шампанское). Дальше всех по очереди спрашиваю с чем у них ассоциируется- Щелкунчик? Слушаю ответы.
Потом, как будто между слов говорю.
-Вот бутылка Шампанского- берите её!!!!!!!!!!!
Кто посообразительнее- хватает!!!! А остальным говорю "А вы ПРОЩЁЛКАЛИ!!!!!!!"

----------


## Марсиб

Для очень тесной компании

----------


## AhDarusha

А я много раз проводила розыгрыш с яблоком. Для розыгрыша вызываются два участника, им объясняются правила: что с завязанными глазами им нужно как можно быстрее съесть яблоко. Пока первому даётся яблоко, второму участнику говорится, что ему глаза завязываться не будут и яблоко ему есть не надо. Но озвучивается ведущим всё так, как будто второму и глаза завязываются, и яблоко даётся. По команде старт первый участник начинает быстро есть яблоко, а все смеются) здорово получается)

----------


## yurgesovna

> Да-а-а. Прочитала почти все высказывания и розыгрыши. Согласна со многими. Поняла, что разыгрывать людей нужно только тех, у кого с чувством юмора порядок. А это могут быть только те, которых знаешь, тоесть близкие или друзья.


 а я так поняла, что ЯЯЯЯ-ваще МАХРОВЫЙ ДАААУН!

----------


## владимир свид

1 очень интерессный

----------


## Schastie

ДРУЗЬЯ, Мэри Эл, написала классную идею для конкурса. только я вот не могу придумать, чем заменить туалет? Какие у вас идеи? Можно совершенно другую пару выбрать...только какую???
3. ведущий просит одного из гостей (можно и нескольким дать задание конкретное : покажите как вы заводите машину) приглашает его с показом к гостям, но пока этот гость готовился, ведущий объясняет,что сейчас им покажут как надо правильно ходить в туалет (например).прикол в том,что гость показывает одно, а гости другие думают про другое .

----------


## люмилла

> А я много раз проводила розыгрыш с яблоком. Для розыгрыша вызываются два участника, им объясняются правила: что с завязанными глазами им нужно как можно быстрее съесть яблоко. Пока первому даётся яблоко, второму участнику говорится, что ему глаза завязываться не будут и яблоко ему есть не надо. Но озвучивается ведущим всё так, как будто второму и глаза завязываются, и яблоко даётся. По команде старт первый участник начинает быстро есть яблоко, а все смеются) здорово получается)


прикольный конкурс надо попробовать.

----------


## Разгуляй

По просьбе одного из женихов проводила розыгрыш свидетельницы. 
- Девушки больше всего бояться темноты и маньяков. Маньяков - понятно почему, а темноты - да чёрт знает сколько там маньяков ходит! Делаем свидетельнице "темную"(завязываем глаза).
В это время свидетель ложиться на стулья, а мы отправляем свидетельницу в пещеру к фараону.
Я веду её руку,т.к. она ничего не видит, дотрагиваясь до фараона. Она мне называет части тела фараона: это нога, это коленки, это животик, это руки, это нос, это лоб... Свидетельница думает, что дальше будут волосы фараона, а я её руку опускаю в салат ( заранее готовится миска с салатом) и кричу: "А это мозги фараона!"
Какая бы не была свидетельница смелая - визг на весь зал стоит.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Свидетельница думает, что дальше будут волосы фараона, а я её руку опускаю в салат ( заранее готовится миска с салатом) и кричу: "А это мозги фараона!"
> Какая бы не была свидетельница смелая - визг на весь зал стоит.


жестко)

----------


## Веселуха.

1. "Новогодний". 
-Друзья, пришло время получать подарки! Кто дарит в Новый год людям подарки? Правильно- Дед Мороз. А что надо сделать, чтобы он пришел? Правильно - позвать. Сейчас мы все дружно громко позовем Деда Мороза и он принесет вам всем по мешку с подарками!
(Все хором громко зовут Д.М.)
-Что не идет? Может еще громче надо позвать? Пробуем... (Все стараются, зовут)
-Так и не пришел... ну, разумеется! Друзья, все здесь взрослые люди.... вы что и вправду поверили, что если вы тут покричите, к вам придет некий мифический мороз и принесет мешок с подарками? Вы так привыкли подарки получать?

2."Денежный". 
- Друзья! У меня в руках банкнота в 500 рублей (любая). Подарю ее самому ловкому. Тому, кто сумеет такую же банкноту, только бутафорскую, сложить пополам 9 раз. 
(Всем кажется это очень легко, складывают, разумеется, ни у кого ничего не получается. Потом разрешаю складывать из любой бумажки (салфетки разных размеров и вообще, кто из чего хочет, конечно же, ничего не получается и некоторые так до конца торжества и пытаются сложить). 

3."Спичечный".
-Друзья, приз для самого сильного! Кто у нас самый сильный? Кто сможет удержать двумя руками целых пять спичек?! (Дальше объясняете задание - каждую спичку надо держать между двумя пальцами обеих рук, одну между мизинцами, вторую между безымянными, третью между средними, четвертую между указательными, пятую между большими. Все одновременно. Азартные люди бывает подолгу пытаются выполнить это задание, но бывают умельцы справляются после многих попыток.) 
Конечно, это не для веселой шальной свадьбы, но иногда бывают малочисленные сидячие компании, где с удовольствием  в эти игры играют (№2 и №3).

4. "Комната ужасов". Никогда не проводила, хотя хочется попробовать. Пока не представилось возможности и не придумала, как ее лучше приподнести.
Необходимо по одному пройти сквозь комнату ужасов. Все заходят по одному и каждый раз из комнаты раздается крик вошедшего. Те кто еще не заходил должны по идее все больше и больше волноваться. На самом деле, каждого вошедшего ведущий просит задуть свечу криком.
Комната не отдельная, скорее всего, просто ширма в общей комнате. Плоховато я объяснила, но думаю, вы поймете.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.10.2016)

----------


## annuschka

Встретился в интернете некий такой прикол-розыгрыш, типа русского, когда дарят лыжи, болванчика с мотыляющей головой и т.д. Никогда не знала, как он проводится, а тут увидела немецкий и сразу все встало на свои места.
Кому интерессно, посмотреть здесь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jqRd0GuWw


Вот примерный перевод:
Первый говорит "Я дядя из Америки, привез тебе ...!"
1. кофемолку
2. Хула-хуп
3. велосипед
4. мячик-попрыгунчик
5. сладкое мороженое
6. жевачку
.... и в конце "трех обезьян, которые все повторяют за мной!"

----------

Дори (27.12.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.10.2016)

----------


## Lorry

> Никогда не знала, как он проводится, а тут увидела немецкий и сразу все встало на свои места.
> Кому интерессно, посмотреть здесь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jqRd0GuWw


Спасибо Анюта, ох и поржала я с этих трёх обезьянок.   :Taunt:  :Grin: 

В субботу еду с друзьями в лес с ночевой, проверю на трезвость этим конкурсом.  :Ok:   Как раз вовремя .  :Ok:

----------


## IrkaZadorinka

а мы иногда проводим на свадьбах вот такой розыгрыш, но он одноразовый) проводим или в блоке с выкупом украденной невестой- тогда для свидетеля и дружка жениха, или просто как игру, но нужна подводка.. объясняем, мол представьте себе, что вы неожиданно решили заглянуть в гости к молодым...да-да, вот вы зашли... разулись... молодая жена вас встретила с ребенком на руках, вы разуваетесь (нужно, чтоб они разулись)разулись, а носочки-то... хм.. ну не самой первой свежести... зашли-то неожиданно, надо бы их снять - ребята снимают носки,  тем временем расстилаем на полу небольшой коврик...- кладут носки на краю коврика. оюбъясняем дальше -  а хозяйка не готова к вашему приходу- молодая жена занимается ребеночком, молодой муж вот-вот должен вернутсья с работы, значит, вам придется ей помочь накрыть на стол. Жених очень любит отбивные, а значит, вы должны помочь жене их приготовить! вот вам по досточке деревянной - кладем на коврик, ребята присаживаются тут же на колени перед досточкой, им вручаются кухонные топорики двусторонние, знаете такие металлические, и лоскутики ткани- мол, это будут кусочки мяса, а вы их должны будете отбить. после этого, когда они уже приняли позу в готовности отбивать, завязываем ребятам глаза, и,... заменяем лоскутики на... на их носки! и дальше под музыку и общее улюлюканье подбадриваем парней в деле разбивания топориками осбственных носков.... когда дело сделано, от носков остаются только рожки да ножки, благодарим за помощь, развязываем им глаза,... тут ... всегда шикарная реакция - АААА ЭИТО МОИ НОСКИ!! момент такой...ну и когда они в шоке, что им нечего на себя под туфди надеть, невеста выходит и вручает им свой приз- новые носочки! 
когда впервые задумали провести это, переживали поначалу, все-таки народ подвыпивши, а тут острые предметы, но я вас увреяю!! я его проводила уже раз 10, никогда даже близко не было каких-то опасных моментов! ВСЕГДА проходит на УРА, народ гогочет до упаду! вот честно, я далеко не сторонница каких-то игр или конкурсов на грани фола, но этот принес мой отец, подсмотрел где-то в Молдове,  и я ему поверила, о чем не пожалела ни разу! разумеется, такое провернуть можно только в молодыми ребятами, ну и не сильно чтоб гламурными были)

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> немецкий розыгрыш
> Встретился в интернете некий такой прикол-розыгрыш, типа русского, когда дарят лыжи, болванчика с мотыляющей головой и т.д. Никогда не знала, как он проводится, а тут увидела немецкий и сразу все встало на свои места.
> Кому интерессно, посмотреть здесь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jqRd0GuWw
> 
> 
> Вот примерный перевод:
> Первый говорит "Я дядя из Америки, привез тебе ...!"
> 1. кофемолку
> 2. Хула-хуп
> ...


Аня, супер!!!! Это именно то, что я ищу уже несколько дней!

----------


## IrkaZadorinka

[QUOTE=Schastie;4406215]ДРУЗЬЯ, Мэри Эл, написала классную идею для конкурса. только я вот не могу придумать, чем заменить туалет? Какие у вас идеи? Можно совершенно другую пару выбрать...только какую???"

у меня на уме тоже какие-то околотуалетные темы.. например, один показывает, как повар готовит суп, а второй думает, что это работа сантехника в санузле...  или просто чистка унитаза))) скабрезно выходит)) буду думтаь еще, потому что идея классная!

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

> Встретился в интернете некий такой прикол-розыгрыш, типа русского, когда дарят лыжи, болванчика с мотыляющей головой и т.д. Никогда не знала, как он проводится, а тут увидела немецкий и сразу все встало на свои места.
> Кому интерессно, посмотреть здесь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jqRd0GuWw
> 
> 
> Вот примерный перевод:
> Первый говорит "Я дядя из Америки, привез тебе ...!"
> 1. кофемолку
> 2. Хула-хуп
> 3. велосипед
> ...


annuschka, Очень понравился этот конкурс. Весёлый, смешной и ни каких подручных средств. Спасибо...

----------


## olgaring

> АААА ЭИТО МОИ НОСКИ!!


очень старый немецкий прикол. Видела лично , не понравилось!

----------


## Аллник

Розыгрыш для молодожёнов.В середине вечера демонстративно(чтоб молодожёны заметили) что-то активно обсуждаешь с каким-то гостем или помощником,как-будто о чём -то договариваешься.Гость или помощник показывает жестом "всё будет сделано" и выходит из зала.Я сразу же начинаю:"Дорогие молодожёны и все гости!Всем известно,что детей приносят аисты.Сейчас в наш зал влетит аист и мы увидим,мальчиков или девочек он принесёт нашим молодым.Молодожёны ,громко считайте до 5 и в наш зал влетит аист"
Молодожёны громко считают,но в зал ,естественно НИКТО не влетает.Я подвожу итог:"Дорогие ж.и н.,вы уже взрослые ,сегодня у вас свадьба,а вы до сих пор думаете,что детей приносят аисты.Так давайте выпьем за то ,чтобы наши молодожёны надеялись на себя,а не на аистов."

----------

angel18 (15.12.2016), korzova76 (17.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.10.2016)

----------


## Масалова Раиса

Девочки, пожалуйста, у кого есть  слова на игру "Черный ящик" на тематику "МАФИЯ", где лежит сыр "ДРУЖБА" , где-то видела не помню....

----------

